# PHOTO... Born dun -- can the foal change colour?



## Always-Riding (17 July 2013)

As title... 

I went to see a lovely filly foal which is clearly dun but around the eyes and mouth seems to be more light bay (or it may be me just thinking it is!).. Could she potentially turn bay?

Mare is dark bay and stallion is dun and white.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 July 2013)

Do you have a full body photo and possibly a photo of the sire too?

I'm just wondering if they are actually buckskins.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (17 July 2013)

Lovely foal, don't know much about colour change just wanted to say that my filly was born the same pinky colour as the under side of a mushroom, vet thought she would either be liver chestnut or grey. She developed into neither of these and is black! Also bought a miniature last year that the breeder thought would be chestnut but she is a definite palamino.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (17 July 2013)

Better photo would help  but I looked after a NF foal who was a similar colour, he soon went darker and ended up as dark bay


----------



## Always-Riding (17 July 2013)

I have just looked at the sire's stud card and it does say "buckskin and white"












Think these photos may be huge!


----------



## Cortez (17 July 2013)

I think that colour is sometimes called "lemon bay".


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 July 2013)

It would be easy to send off a few hairs from the foal for DNA testing (it's not very expensive these days) to see if she has inherited the Cream gene from her sire (and therefore make her a buckskin).


----------



## mynutmeg (17 July 2013)

I have pics of my mare as a foal and she's really pale, she is now a very dark bay / seal brown colour. Her foal was almost silver when he was born and has gone a pale brown. He is now shedding his baby coat and looks like he'll be as dark as his mom is - they can and do change colour


----------



## Always-Riding (17 July 2013)

On a separate note.. There was another foal there which *I think* is buckskin and white... She has 2 bright blue eyes - would this mean she has inherited the cream gene?


----------



## Feival (17 July 2013)

My mare was born piebald and is now grey, My colt was born Bay and is now Roan


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 July 2013)

MY mare was born dun and started changing at 3  1/2 turned rose grey


----------



## s4sugar (17 July 2013)

A single copy of the cream gene will not give blue eyes. The foal's blue eyes are from the tobiano pattern.
My youngster was born a peachy colour.http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/diademhill/DSCF0889.jpg and DNA tests proved he doesn't have the cream gene. He is now, at four years, a golden chestnut and if he had a white mane & tail would fall within the palomino shades.


----------



## gadetra (17 July 2013)

I had a dun filly and she had greyed out at weaning. I was delighted until she started to shed for foal coat!


----------



## Faberge (17 July 2013)

Looking at the pictures of the foal I am not convinced she is a buckskin (and she's certainly not dun if neither of her parents carry the dun gene). The only way to know for sure if she has inherited the cream gene from her sire is to send a hair sample off for DNA testing - it's cheap and easy to do. Good luck!


----------



## whisp&willow (18 July 2013)

Looks buckskin to me.  You will find that she will be a different tone in summer and winter... and probably from year to year!  My buckskin mare is almost chestnut some years and lighter others.

DNA testing is the easiest way to know fr sure, not expensive either.


----------

